# T bolt 17hmr



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking of upgrading my Savage 93 to a Tbolt in 17hmr , would like a CZ but no longer available here in Canada in Left hand . Anyone have the T bolt and how do you like it ?


----------

